# Need an Expert Vascular Coders Help



## PbiLinda (Apr 17, 2008)

Is it correct to bill codes 93978 or 93979  for any of the Vascular Studies  mentioned below?

Arterial Doppler, Duplex  
Venous Doppler, Duplex  
Carotid Doppler, Duplex

Can I use it to complete the coding description for the Vascular Studies?

Please email me if you don't really understand the question.  My email address is facturadoramedica1@yahoo.com

Thank you,

Lin:


----------



## dpumford (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not sure if I understand the question but codes 93978 & 93979 are Duplex of aorta, iliac's & IVC etc.

Artrial Doppler, Duplex has codes for Upper or Lower extremity procedures so  look at code range 93925-93926 & 93930-93931.

FYI, 93922-93923 is just for Artrial Doppler!

Venous duplex,  look at 93970-93971

Carotid Duplex is 93880 or 93882.

The procedure code to use would all depends on what the exact vascular test that is being done ie: arterial vs venous, Doppler vs. Duplex, if test is bilateral study or limited.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## PbiLinda (Apr 22, 2008)

*vascular confusion.*

Our Cardiologist indicates that when performing a Dopper/Duplex study for vascular studies the description codes are not complete.  He states that when performing these studies you also evaluate the aorta, inf ven cava ect. and you use codes 93978 or 93979 to complete the coding description.  He states that codes 93978 and 93979 should always be billed with doppler/duplex studies.  Can this be done?

I would gladly apreciate it if you can help me with this.

Thank You,

Linda


----------



## Davistm (Apr 25, 2008)

No.

It sounds to me as if your cardiologist is billing for incidental findings.  Duplex scans are conducted for specific signs, symptoms or confirmed diagnoses.  If the intent of the duplex scan is to evaluate suspected problems in the arteries of the upper or lower extremities then codes 93925 - 93926 are appropriate.  The fact that the physician can "see" the aorta, inferior vena cava, etc. is incidental to the purpose for which the test was conducted.

If the patient presented with complaints that warrant investigation of the visceral area, or the physician observed an abnormality in that area during the study of the extremities, then a separate study of the visceral area would be appropriate.

Medical necessity is the key.

Terry


----------



## deniselamaina@gmail.com (Jun 15, 2017)

*Need Correct Modifiers for vein procedures*

I am working with vein specialist. Is it true to use Modifier 59 for all Ultrasound guided procedures?  Please help me use the correct modifers for the following CPT codes.  36471 Right Leg USGS, Inital Procedure  (In-House)   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    36478  Right Leg Laser Ablation, Initial Procedure  (In-House)   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                37765   Stab phlebectomy of varicose veins, one extremity; 10-20 stab incisions  (In-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        House)   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    76998 -57  Intraoperative Ultrasound Guidance w/Ablation  (In-House)   
Thank you!


----------



## deniselamaina@gmail.com (Jun 15, 2017)

deniselamaina@gmail.com said:


> I am working with vein specialist. Is it true to use Modifier 59 for all Ultrasound guided procedures?  Please help me use the correct modifers for the following CPT codes.  36471 Right Leg USGS, Inital Procedure  (In-House)
> 36478  Right Leg Laser Ablation, Initial Procedure  (In-House)
> 37765   Stab phlebectomy of varicose veins, one extremity; 10-20 stab incisions  (In-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        House)
> 76998 -57  Intraoperative Ultrasound Guidance w/Ablation  (In-House)
> Thank you, I am in need of coding help. It's a new client for me.  Denise


----------

